

Show HN: Patent Database Search Tool - dalek2point3
http://rosencrantz.berkeley.edu/

======
dalek2point3
A big issue in innovation research is to attribute patents to particular
people. Patent disambiguation is an attempt at creating some sort of person
ID, when the underlying data has no such information. One application is to
find the same person inventing under the same name but at a different company
(signalling that he has changed jobs) and so on. In doing analyses like these
that disambiguation becomes essential. There is no "definition", everyone
tries to come up with their own algorithm to unify S. Smith, Microsoft Corp
from Steven Smith, Microsoft Corp, there there are always false positives.

------
rpedela
This is quite cool. What is the difference between raw and disambiguated? I
have an educated guess, but I would appreciate a definition.

